# Any member(s) do pressure washing???



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for someone to do the (fairly long) driveway and walk. I know there was a member who posted about a year or so back...I PM'd a couple times with no reply.

:moon :banghead

I've got a SMALL pressure washer, and thelong drivetakes me aLONG time....:hotsun

Thanks!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

